# Black Orc army



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

can you have a black orc army ?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a complete black orc army as they are a special choice so you have to have some troops choices even if its only goblins Da boyz as ta ave summink ta boss around


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

More or less. I usually field upwards of 80 in my 2250-point Orcs and Goblins army. There's not a way to make them Core units, if that's what you're asking, but as Special units go, they're awfully hard to beat, and you do need some screen units for them, which is where Core goblin regiments come in. If you do go the route of filling your Special choices with Black Orc units, keep in mind that you're sacrificing all possibility of bringing war machines other than a doom diver (which can actually be a significant loss, depending on your play style and how you equip units), and Black Orcs are super pricey, so you'll be short on boyz as well. 

If you're starting with greenskins at the moment, I'd suggest building a more balanced army, with just a single big brick of Black Orcs, or maybe two smaller units, depending on your preference-- that'll let you include them, but not at the expense of other units that make the army function more as GW designed it to. 

If you're more interested in heavily-armoured elite troops rather than Black Orcs specifically, though, you might take a look at Hordes of Chaos or Dwarfs. The Chaos Warrior models are dead sexy, and Dwarfs are probably the best army in the game, imo-- they dominate three of four phases in the game most of the time.


----------

